# My new hedgie Pippi!



## bluebunneh (Oct 16, 2009)

I just wanted to share my new baby girl Pippi with everyone here on the forum. I drove 5 hours away yesterday and picked her up, the breeder says he's just 6 weeks old.

The first time I held her she unballed and started licking my hand ( The breeder said that it wasn't normal for her to start licking me and unballing so soon, I'm guessing this a good thing! )

She got a little car sick on the way home  I put my hand in her carrier and she starting biting my fingers and anointing. Now that she's home she's a feisty little thing. She tries to get out of her cage and is already getting very used to me, my fiance, and our friend. I brought her to work today and she opened right up for my co-worker.

Anyway, I just wanted to share her with you all....

Me and Pippi









Pippi and my friend Shannon









Pippi and Walle









Pippi and Poko









Shannon holding Pippi


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful pics and name  congrats on your baby girl.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just adorable. How exciting-a new baby!!!!!!!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

She's tiny!!!! Awww. I look forward to when I can have a baby hedgehog someday. Quigley's so big and grumpy :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is tiny! Congrats.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pippi and Shannon appear to be giving each other the same expression, that's so adorable!!

Great pics of all of you, congrats on your new baby! So tiny.


----------



## bluebunneh (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments ya'll!! I'm so happy to be a new hedgehog mommy! I've got her up at my work now and I'm just dying to play with her but at the same time I don't wanna wake her up....


----------

